# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  تفسير خوف طفلكـ من الغربآآء ..~‎

## سر النجاة

من الطبيعى أن يشعر الطفل بين سن الستة والثمانية اشهر بالخوف عندما يلتقى وجوها جديدة لم يألفها من قبل ،يعتبر الخبراء هذه المشاعر خطوة ضرورية فى حياة الطفل لأنها تؤكد نموهـ السليم 
إليكـ كل ما تحتاجين الى معرفته عن هذه المرحلة الحساسة فى حياة الطفل وكيفية التعامل معها 
هذا الخوف المرتبط بالشهر الثامن يدل على ان الطفل ينمو بشكل جيد وأنه قادر على التعرف الى الاشخاص المهمين فى حياتهـ .. 
ما أنهـ يدل على وعى الطفل بوجود أفراد آخرين غير والدتهـ أو والدهـ يحيطون بهـ أو قد يوجدون
فى محيطهـ لهذا عليهـ ـن يرتب أولوياتهـ ويضع الأشخاص وفق تراتيبهـ معينة تبدأ بالاقرب 
إليهـ هكذا فإن رد فعلهـ يختلف إستناداً إلى وضع الشخص فى سلم اولويات الطفل، مثلاً قد يختلف رد فعلهـ بين جدتهـ وعمتهـ أو خالتهـ تبعاً لمن إعتاد رؤيتها أكثر ..
عليك إعتماد استراتيجية واضحة لتعزيز شعورهـ بالأمان وسط وجوه مختلفة ..
ـ عوديهـ على رؤية الناس من أصدقاء و أقارب و أطفال من عمرهـ أو أكبر سنًا منهـ حتى لو 
أبدى إنزعاجاً من ذلك ..
ـ لا تدعي أي شخص يحملهـ لا سيما إذا كان طفلكـ يشعر بالخوف منهأ بل إمنحيهـ الوقت
الكافي لكي يتآلف معهـ ..
ـ انتبهي فى حال كان طفلكـ يعرف عن خوفه ويبكي فى حضور الشخص ذاتهـ عليك 
بالاستفسار عن الأمر والتحرى عن الاسباب ..
ـ في هذه المرحلة يستحسن تفادي إجراء أي تغيير جذرى فحياة طفلكـ مثل الانتقال الى
منزل جديد أو الانفصال عنهـ ساعات طويلة ..
ـ العبي معه لعبة " الغميضة " لأن هذه اللعبة تعلمهـ أن الشخص حتى لو لم يتمكن من
رؤيته يكون موجوداً فى محيطهـ ..

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-26-2011)

----------


## عشقي القران

تسلم اناملك 

موضوعك  مفيد


  شكراااااااااااا

----------


## نبراس،،،

معلومات جمييله جدا 
بس ما قدرت اقرئه إلى بتلسكوووب 
يعني الخط لو تكبرروووه تكوونووو  :icon30: 
مشكوووره خييه على هذا الطرح
دمتم بخيير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

_يسلمووو ع المجهوود القيم_ 

_تسلم يمناك خيتوو_ 

_لا عدمناك_ 

_موفقه لكل خيير_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،

راق لي كثيراً ماقرأت ،، وفعلاً هذا مانراه لدى الكثير من الأطفال في مثل هذه الشهور التي يبدأ فيها بالتمييز ،،


أحياناً حتى قبل دخوله شهره الثامن نلاحظ عليه الخوف من الغرباء ،،




يعطيك العافية حبابة ع الطرح المفيد والنصائح القيّمة ،،


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى



دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم كريم طرح رائع في قمة الروووووعة يعطيك الف عافية دوم لا عدمنه جديدك  تحياتي غرووووبة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مهم جدا 
مشكلة تعانيها الكثير من الأمهات

----------

